# Yeastcalc down?



## carniebrew (24/1/14)

Seems http://www.*yeastcalc*.com is down, someone didn't pay the bills.

I quite liked it for the ability to plan stepped starters...for example I smacked a 2565 Kolsch on Monday that has a Mfr date of 27 Nov 12 (yeah I never quite got around to making it). It took 3 days before it started swelling, but now it's as big as any Wyeast pack I've seen, looks ready to burst.

I used Yeastcalc earlier in the week to see what it would theoretically take to make this 2565 usable, I roughly recall it wanted a 2 litre starter, into another 2 litre starter, into a 1.5l starter to get me to the 195 bil cells I wanted.

Anyway, I bought another pack of 2565 today 'coz I want to brew the Kolsch Monday, so I don't have time to do 3 stepped starters, but what I might do is grow this old 2565 back up at some stage, then store it for my next Kolsch. Anyone know of another website that has the same ability as Yeastcalc to planned stepped starters? Mrmalty doesn't seem to do it...it suggests I need 33 packs even with it set to "fewer yeast packs".


----------



## brewtas (24/1/14)

I used to use yeastcalc but I moved on to the brewer's friend one. I reckon it's the best of the bunch.


----------



## yum beer (24/1/14)

+1 for brewers friend.


----------



## TSMill (24/1/14)

This should give you something similar:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1FswRQjGOu3RFVkSEpweko5T00/edit?usp=sharing


----------

